# Team 275 for ribs



## Jim McDonald (Feb 27, 2018)

Have some pork ribs in the fridge for Tomorrow's smoke..want to try them @ 275..what is the approximate time frame that I can expect?


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 27, 2018)

JM, I do baby backs at 225* in 5 hours and St Louis at 225* in six hours. So less time at a higher temp .
i


----------



## Jim McDonald (Feb 27, 2018)

The baby backs i did were done @ 5.5hrs...probably didn't need the last half


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 27, 2018)

I always do my spareribs at 275. Usually let them go for about three hours unwrapped. Then wrap them for about 45-60 minutes. They are done after that so I sauce them and loosely wrap them to let the sauce set.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 27, 2018)

275 should be about 4.5 hours or close .  2O0 degrees if you can temp check a thicker section.. they start to get nice bare bones on the ends. An inch or so no meat when done totally.

Like meatfest was saying..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 27, 2018)

I think an hour less  than the regular (3-2 1)could be expected. You didn't say what kind

How about cook them till bones start sticking out a bit and then wrap them to finish 30 minutes,  then sauce them for the last 30?


----------



## tallbm (Feb 27, 2018)

My guess is about 3 hours.
I did a spare rib and a baby back rib cook at mostly 225F and in my smoker the spares cooked in 3 hours and the baby backs on a higher rack finished in 4 hours.

I cook a number of items at 275F and ribs cook quite quickly.  
I like about 5 hours of smoke on my ribs but must cook lower than 275F to get that to happen.

I plan to smoke 10 pounds of really meaty baby backs this Sat and I think they will take 5 hours total.
I plan to try out my new expandable "rib rack" on this smoke.  I plan to have it grip my ribs and lay it down so that the bone ends of the ribs are facing up and down.  I bought a 2 pack of these expandable things just in case I need to put it on both sides of the ribs to ensure the stand up :)  
I'm only going to do 2 racks ribs vertical in this new "rib rack" and compare it to how racks of ribs come out when laying down the smoker rack/grates... normal ways.  I'll report back :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 27, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...this-really-works.240916/page-20#post-1803079


----------



## Jim McDonald (Mar 1, 2018)

An update on yesterday's smoke of pork ribs, tried different rubs on each rack, spritz with apple cider and bourbon, smoked with bourbon chips, total of four hours with the last hour foiled. Must have a non discriminating palette as we couldn't taste much difference between racks. Enjoyed eating them through!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks like around 4 hours is the magic number.
I installed a convection oven fan in my MES.  I know it makes my cooks a bit quicker but I'm not sure it buys me 2 hours.  My guesstimation of 3 hours was probably a bit low.
I plan to smoke some 10 pounds of pork baby backs this Sat at about 250F.  I'll know how fast they cook in that case.  I'm allotting 5 hours of cook time with 45 minutes of time as a reserve buffer should I need it. 
If they finish up quickly I'll wrap them in foil and hold them in a 200F oven until I drive them to my newphews birthday lunch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

Your ribs look great!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## QueBeard (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice!! 
Recently did some St. Louis ribs at 275 for 3.25 hours. Had to wrap in foil for over 1.5 hours because they got done so early. They were still hot-just seared them on the grill for a few minutes to burn off membrane and set the sauce.


----------

